# VW 2010-2013 ECM/TCM update



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

This just came out... Go get it done! Dsg no longer wants to be in 6th by 35mpg. Drives more like a gti with Dsg, very responsive to your throttle input. VW finally got it right. :laugh:


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

Tucci said:


> This just came out... Go get it done! Dsg no longer wants to be in 6th by 35mpg. Drives more like a gti with Dsg, very responsive to your throttle input. VW finally got it right. :laugh:


 How is the initial response off the line in standard drive mode? Is there still a lag? Or is it now more like sport mode?


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

No lag in first at all. It was instant on the car I drove. Spun the tires a little bit as I'm used to hitting the gas hard to compensate for the delay. :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sure it's probably all VIN specific, but TSB number or anything like that?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i picked up 13 CC last week 
am i included? 
i noticed my new CC (2013) is more responsive than my old CC (2010) already


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

akipal said:


> i picked up 13 CC last week
> am i included?
> i noticed my new CC (2013) is more responsive than my old CC (2010) already


 It's _USUALLY_ VIN specific (by VW) 

I was at the dealer a couple weeks ago with my '13 and they said there weren't updates for it 

So maybe this is very fresh/new, or my car already has it....dunno


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

good to know. i'm assuming since this is a TCM update it wont effect my ECU apr tune. 
x2 on a tsb number.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Brand new TSB came out 2 days ago. 2010 - 2013 VIN range WVW___AN_ae546606 - WVW___AN_DE511958 

49,887 vehicles affected so it's a pretty big update. It's update 24X8 ECM/TCM for those that want to ask their local dealer. :thumbup: 

Also this is an ECM update as well so it may affect your tune. I'm getting mine done tomorrow so I will let you know if the tune went bye bye or not.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

Having mine done on monday. Also having dealer look into intermittent front left tire pressure sensor failure. It keeps going out triggering a warning since it can't read the pressure in that tire.


----------



## Johnny25 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going into the dealer tomorrow for something completely different. Are they pretty strict with looking at VIN ranges, or if I mention it would they just go ahead and do it? I don't know a whole lot about TSB's and how they work as far as getting things fixed/improved.


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Im Dumb - is this for just DSGs or includes Manuals too?*

Does this cover 6sp manual transmissions or just DSGs? Thanks!


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Johnny25 said:


> I'm going into the dealer tomorrow for something completely different. Are they pretty strict with looking at VIN ranges, or if I mention it would they just go ahead and do it? I don't know a whole lot about TSB's and how they work as far as getting things fixed/improved.


 The TSB is from VW. The dealer does not control your warranty they just facility the process between you and VW. If your VIN is not affected per VW then there is nothing we as a dealer can do.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Tucci said:


> Brand new TSB came out 2 days ago. 2010 - 2013 VIN range WVW___AN_ae546606 - WVW___AN_DE511958
> 
> 49,887 vehicles affected so it's a pretty big update. It's update 24X8 ECM/TCM for those that want to ask their local dealer. :thumbup:
> 
> Also this is an ECM update as well so it may affect your tune. I'm getting mine done tomorrow so I will let you know if the tune went bye bye or not.


 ok my 13 CC picked up last week is not in the range of VINs 
WVW___AN_DE525xxx :sly: 
so does it mean mine is already updated?


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

I got this done on my 2011 yesterday for my 10k service.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Woo hoo! 
I'm DE505465....guess I fall in the range 


Thanks for the info!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tucci said:


> Brand new TSB came out 2 days ago. 2010 - 2013 VIN range WVW___AN_ae546606 - WVW___AN_DE511958
> 
> 49,887 vehicles affected so it's a pretty big update. It's update 24X8 ECM/TCM for those that want to ask their local dealer. :thumbup:
> 
> Also this is an ECM update as well so it may affect your tune. I'm getting mine done tomorrow so I will let you know if the tune went bye bye or not.


 opcorn:


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Bye Bye Tune... Hope to be reflashed next week. But the update is Awesome! If you have not driven a DSG GTI Its tough to explain the differences but it drives just like that now. No delay from a stop and also no delay when slowing down and accelerating again in gear and no more stupid shifting under 2k rpms. :thumbup:


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Perfect, great info, now is time to ask APR what they are going to do about re-tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Well this blows! My vin falls just short of the ae # but my shifting sucks ass! Tons of lag...almost takes 2 seconds to take off from a stop and half the time it spins the tires. Real jerky when it is warm and lunges on down hill off throttle driving. I hate my luck so far with this car


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tucci said:


> Bye Bye Tune... Hope to be reflashed next week. But the update is Awesome! If you have not driven a DSG GTI Its tough to explain the differences but it drives just like that now. No delay from a stop and also no delay when slowing down and accelerating again in gear and no more stupid shifting under 2k rpms. :thumbup:


I really hope this is true

I thought the CC shifted "lazily" compared to how a DSG GTI shifts


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

Called my dealer and I am scheduled to get my software update this Friday. He seemed a little testy because I knew about the TSB and he did not. Thanks to this forum we can all be well informed. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Xaero (Sep 1, 2012)

Just picked up my 2013 Saturday and the VIN is after the last in the updated. Does this mean mine already has the latest update included?


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

When you setup the appointment, what exactly did you say to the dealer. i.e. what information did you have handy? I am in that VIN range but want to have the TSB # ready as I know they are going to say "NO" TSB exists for your car. Thanks.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

I had mine done today. Honestly I can't tell that much difference. It does seem to hold the gear a little longer, but there is still a lag in first. Maybe I'll notice more differences when I get a chance to drive it more. 


As far as what I told the dealer; I just called them up and said I heard there was a software update available for my car. They pulled my VIN and confirmed that there was an update and scheduled my appointment.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

BiGWAM said:


> I had mine done today. Honestly I can't tell that much difference. It does seem to hold the gear a little longer, but there is still a lag in first. Maybe I'll notice more differences when I get a chance to drive it more.
> 
> 
> As far as what I told the dealer; I just called them up and said I heard there was a software update available for my car. They pulled my VIN and confirmed that there was an update and scheduled my appointment.


The 13's I have driven at work feel pretty nice from a stop already IMO. Trust me the 10's -12's are much worse so it's a bigger change for those of us. To those outside of the vin range I'm not really sure what that means other than you can't get the update now. Maybe VW will expand the Vin range later. Going to get reflashed Wed morning hopefully no issues with that.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Keep us posted please. What tune you got?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryh2o (Jun 17, 2012)

ADennis said:


> Well this blows! My vin falls just short of the ae # but my shifting sucks ass! Tons of lag...almost takes 2 seconds to take off from a stop and half the time it spins the tires. Real jerky when it is warm and lunges on down hill off throttle driving. I hate my luck so far with this car


Dang, same here, falls a little short too, but can't we still get the upgrade???


----------



## kookers (Jul 2, 2011)

*Me Too!*

Getting mine flashed today.
I hope I will be able to tell the difference. I'll let you guys know later.

Thanks again Tucci for letting us know about this update. This forum has been a valuable asset to me!


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

Just scheduled mine at Hewlett VW in Round Rock, TX. They already knew all about the ECM/TCM update.


----------



## bubbler86 (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking at a couple 2010 CC's and all of them seem to be way out of this range so maybe I am not understanding the range posted here? The ones I am looking at all end with AE515XXX where the X is a number. Am I misreading something or are these 2010's not being offered the update? Not sure why that would be...

(Edit, in fact I just went and looked at the VIN's of a dozen 2010's for sale, through the country, and not one gets within 20,000 of the first number on this list above. Maybe 2010 is not included?)


----------



## daricantoy (Sep 10, 2012)

2010 is included the 10 digit tells the year of the vehicle (a) is 2010 and for my bad luck my 2010 :is just short 304 to be exact


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Keep in mind this update is only for 49k CC's I think VW sold that many in 2010 alone so it's not for every CC sold right now. As I mentioned before maybe VW will expand the VIN range later. But as with all TSB's they are voluntary from VW so you never know.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 13 and my dealer says that there is an update for the car. Anyone who has done this already, did you wait on it? How long did it take?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

I had my 2013 done. I didn't wait on it because I had them do a couple other things. However, I did ask the service department how long it would take if I was just doing the update and they said about an hour.


----------



## shark1048 (Nov 10, 2009)

*no update here ....yes now there is*

Contacted our Montreal dealer yesterday to see if I could get it done. I am told that the letters in front are not as important as the last set of numbers....thus making my vin 724535 out of the range. As well as they ran the vin thru the vw system to check if there were any updates.....so a no go here with a 2011 rline cc

Yesterday (sept 12) I had a check engine light flash at me as I started the car...it eventually went away after 15 or so secs. Brought it in and it was a random multi cylinder misfire. At the same time they applied the update. So far I find it a bit lighter to get going. Will let you all know later


----------



## bubbler86 (Sep 11, 2012)

I went on Auto Trader and did a search for used 2010's for sale and looked at the first 50....not 1 was near the numbers listed on the advisory. Most were 10's of thousands away.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

So as we know the ECM update does remove the tune. (any company does not matter who). I have APR personally. Unfortunately the ECU update from VW does reflash the system back to stock, meaning the ECU now needs to be removed again for the reflash... I was really hoping to just have it updated through the diag port but no go. Just a heads up for those with a tune already it's going to cost at least 2 hrs labor for a shop to do a reflash.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tucci said:


> So as we know the ECM update does remove the tune. (any company does not matter who). I have APR personally. Unfortunately the ECU update from VW does reflash the system back to stock, meaning the ECU now needs to be removed again for the reflash... I was really hoping to just have it updated through the diag port but no go. Just a heads up for those with a tune already it's going to cost at least 2 hrs labor for a shop to do a reflash.


I was yesterday over Autobahn Performance in Doraville and they shoot me the same bs...2hrs...$176:screwy:. I probably end up driving to APR in Opelika.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

What are you gonna do right? Shop is not gonna work for free. Personally the $60 in gas and 5hrs drive is not worth it for me. Having the reflash done now local. :thumbup:


----------



## philyboy80 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just thought I would add to this thread. My 2012 CC was in the dealership having some unrelated work done and it was due to be released back to me. However they called late on in the day to say that VW would not legally release the car back to me until this transmission update had been applied. Well I have to say that my CC feels like a totally different car. 100% improvement. I drive in highway traffic for my daily commute and no longer jerk around the stop and starting traffic. The whole gear box feels so much better and I am very very happy! Go get it done!

On a slightly unrelated note the work I was having done was having my fuel pump, injectors and whole fuel system replaced (i'm not that technical). VW tried to say that contaminated fuel had caused damage and wanted me to pay for the work! This is a Jan 2012 CC! I put nothing but Mobile Super in the car. Needless to say I was very very unhappy with VW dealership!

Anyways.. go get the update done if you are not happy with 'jerky' DSG box!


----------



## Farstrider (Aug 31, 2012)

Called my usual service dealer (Downtown VW in Los Angeles) and they had not yet heard about the TSB. I made an appointment for Tuesday anyway. Does anyone know where I could get more info about the TSB to bring with me to my appointment? Something more official than this very helpful forum post?
Thanks all.


----------



## philyboy80 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have not got my paperwork yet as i picked up car when service dept was closed but I will try and give you any details from there if I can when I get it


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Just called to find out if the update applied to mine and it does. Will have to find time to take it in for this and the well known black plastic trunk trim piece that is finally cracking.


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

Had my 2011 Sport updated today. Acceleration from a stop seems much smoother and peppier!


----------



## kookers (Jul 2, 2011)

Had my update 2 days ago. Definitely accelerates and shifts more smoothly.
I also recommend this update - very pleased so far!


----------



## Naplesr32fl (May 3, 2007)

I guess the vr6 are not included.......


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

Farstrider said:


> Called my usual service dealer (Downtown VW in Los Angeles) and they had not yet heard about the TSB. I made an appointment for Tuesday anyway. Does anyone know where I could get more info about the TSB to bring with me to my appointment? Something more official than this very helpful forum post?
> Thanks all.


It isn't important that they know about it or not. Just have them pull up your vin in their system and it will show whether you need it or not.


----------



## cahill2469 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm curious to see how the tune will affect the update.

So you lose your tune when you get this ecm / tcm update. Does the tune just overwrite the update when it's re-applied ?

I was in for a HPFP Monday and I was like sure update it. The service manager came back to me after they lifted the car and said are you sure you want the update, implying that he knew I was tuned. So I held off, pretty happy about that call.


----------



## 2005bluesti (Apr 2, 2008)

Got mine updated today. Small difference in launch, nothing to write home about, but alot more responsive.:thumbup:


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

2005bluesti said:


> Got mine updated today. Small difference in launch, nothing to write home about, but alot more responsive.:thumbup:


Same here and I agree with 2005bluest. Prior to the update on my 2012, I was very tentative about pulling out into traffic due to the large pause the car had after I had mashed the gas pedal. This pause is all but gone and the car launches immediately. The other difference comes when you are driving along and need to accelerate, the car is more willing and responsive to jumping down 2 to 3 gears to give you the jump you asked for. Agree, not life changing, but a welcome change where safety and overall performance is concerned. If you are in the VIN range, I would recommend doing this update sooner rather than later.


----------



## jst51 (Nov 11, 2011)

I just picked my 2011 CC up from the dealership after having the DSG update. I'm pleased with the update as my car is now much more responsive when pulling out. I used to always put the car in Sport mode when pulling out in order to merge into traffic quickly. On the hour drive home, I didn't feel the need to use Sport mode at all as the car now accelerates quickly into traffic.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Got my flash done on Wednesday.....my take on it:

Only thing that changed was the shift points in "D"...that's all. (holds gears a little longer)
So it _does_ drive better in "D" now

No complaints here though


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

jst51 said:


> I just picked my 2011 CC up from the dealership after having the DSG update. I'm pleased with the update as my car is now much more responsive when pulling out. I used to always put the car in Sport mode when pulling out in order to merge into traffic quickly. On the hour drive home, I didn't feel the need to use Sport mode at all as the car now accelerates quickly into traffic.


I also has a 2011 Sport with DSG but know nothing about "sport mode". Please explain.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

WSZsr said:


> I also has a 2011 Sport with DSG but know nothing about "sport mode". Please explain.


Put shifter in S, done.


----------



## Farstrider (Aug 31, 2012)

Got my 2013 done yesterday, and I think there is a big improvement. Taking off from a start is better, but that is not the main improvement. The best part is that there is no more hesitation when finding a gear at low speeds, like coming out of a curve or in stop-and-go traffic. Before, stop-and-go traffic was a nightmare, now it drives normal. Before, coming out of a corner was seriously delayed, but now it immediately finds a gear (usually the right one even) and off I go. 
Maybe my DSG was worse than average, but I think it drives like a whole new car. But as always, YMMV.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a little update for those that are APR tuned. 

I called my VW dealer here in South Florida (which is mod friendly) and found out that there are two updates available to me. 1.) 24X8 ECM/TCM update and 2.) DSG S/W update. The DSG update will smooth out the shifting and does change the shift points according to VW. 

I called APR and inquired about getting the ECM update and was told that I could do that and then take it back to my local APR dealer and get re-flashed to get my Stage II flash back. 

Now, here's the kicker. The only improvement would be to the stock setting. I never drive the car on the stock setting, so why get it re-flashed by the dealer and spend the money to get the APR tune re-applied? 

The DSG S/W upgrade would certainly be worth it. 

The VW dealer I use marked my car as no ECM updates. They actually loved my car and were all gathered around it on the last service. I feel rather fortunate that they are mod friendly. 

Anyway, just a heads up for those of you thinking about getting the update. 

Update: Forgot to mention that VW also informed me that most ECM updates are usually emission related. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

VdubTX said:


> Put shifter in S, done.


 I thought S stood for second gear?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^ LOL.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

WSZsr said:


> I thought S stood for second gear?













Sent from my iDevice


----------



## doinoyou79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I got this update last night and will confirm all the positive feedback. The car now 'releases' immediately after taking foot off the brake with no delay/hesitation. IMO, car does also feel peppier with better throttle response than before the update. No brainer to go get this done ASAP, if it applies to your VIN.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

It seems like the Update is for mostly 2011-2013.... I dont think the vin-checking on vw site shows availability.... i'm in los angeles area as well. 

So for those have software flash (APR/GIAC/REVO), the update will erase the flash and the dealers need to break into the ECU again...? :facepalm:


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

9r's_CC said:


> Just a little update for those that are APR tuned.
> 
> I called my VW dealer here in South Florida (which is mod friendly) and found out that there are two updates available to me. 1.) 24X8 ECM/TCM update and 2.) DSG S/W update. The DSG update will smooth out the shifting and does change the shift points according to VW.
> 
> ...


 The Dsg software update is Old and for me made no difference on my cc. This ECM/TCM not only changes the way the Dsg holds and changes gears but it also reprograms the ecu to accept more throttle input before requesting shift. 

As I was tuned it is a pain having to pay to have the Ecu removed and re tuned but I feel after this new update VW has gotten it right so no big deal IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

9r's_CC said:


> Now, here's the kicker. The only improvement would be to the stock setting. I never drive the car on the stock setting, so why get it re-flashed by the dealer and spend the money to get the APR tune re-applied?


 This is not true. I called APR and they told me they build on top of any firmware that exists. So you can take advantage of the ECM/TCM updates in all of the APR programs (91, 93, 100, etc) not just stock. 

I'm getting it done next week and then reflashed back to APR. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

sowleman said:


> This is not true. I called APR and they told me they build on top of any firmware that exists. So you can take advantage of the ECM/TCM updates in all of the APR programs (91, 93, 100, etc) not just stock.
> 
> I'm getting it done next week and then reflashed back to APR. I'll let you know how it goes.


 I would love to get some feedback from APR on this topic in this thread because I passed on exactly what I was told as well. It makes sense to me that only the stock tune will get updated. Unless APR adds the recent ECM changes to their flash, you will just rewrite the advanced programming you already had. A vicious circle and wasted money. The APR flash would have to be pretty complex and sophisticated to be able to add to the existing ECM programming IMHO. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated opcorn:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*OK, so haven't been On the site in awhile , so ( TSB ) ?*

OK, so haven't been On - the site in awhile , so ( TSB ) ?

If I speed read thought this correctly this is for Auto-O-Matics .


As I just changed My - MTF - and it's now SS and I'm getting better - MPG . 
( +1.5 Mpg - Lucus additive 2-3 Oz. )

Does this now count as a - TSB ?


----------



## 99ls16sp (Dec 15, 2010)

Thompson VW in Warrington gave me a GTI as a loaner while I was in for service as
well as the constant complaint about the DSG. When I returned, I said to the service manager that
I wished my car responded like the GTI did, and since it's the same drive train, it should, right???? He said get in and drive it, this new update will grant me my wish... it did!


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

I had the ECM/TCM update performed at the dealer last Friday, 10/5/2012. I was so happy with the peppy throttle response from a complete stop, and better response in the lower gears, that I nearly forgot about not having my APR Tune...until I wanted to pass someone while going 70 mph on the interstate. Stock sucks at high speeds!

The ECM/TCM update also helps the throttle response issue between the lower gears as mentioned in the threads below. It doesn't completely eliminate it but it is better.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5738721-GLI-Misfire-(-)-2200-RPM
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5606974-Engine-hiccup-at-2750k


This Monday, 10/8/2012, I had my car reflashed back to the APR Tune and now I have the best of both worlds. The APR tune did not overwrite the ECM/TCM update. I'm running the tune in 93 program and I have the throttle response mentioned above with the power of the APR tune. I'm very happy with my CC now. 

I don't know how this affects sport mode "S". One poster mentioned above that it only helps in "D". The few times I've shifted to "S" (because I didn't fully trust the update yet) it seemed smoother than it was before the update but it may be my imagination. 

Before this update I did 75% of my driving in "D". Now I might be able to do 95% of my driving in"D"!


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

Looking forward to getting this done tomorrow as well!!:thumbup:


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

From my personal experience in having the update done and the APR Tune reflashed for the past 4 days it really is so much better. I do think that "S" is even smoother than before. My 2011 CC feels like it should have felt from the factory. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Got a bunch of updates to my car the other day, 13 cc. DSG was one of them, and yes it is better.


----------



## Imnotacop (Sep 8, 2012)

I called the dealer requesting the 24X8 ECM/TCM update, they indicated that the TSB is closed and that I could no longer get the update. Is there another TSB# anyone was given?


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry, but does my car qualify for this WVWAP13C6CE712421 ?

It is a 2012 (13s are sold as 2012 here in Dubai).


----------



## Imnotacop (Sep 8, 2012)

Imnotacop said:


> I called the dealer requesting the 24X8 ECM/TCM update, they indicated that the TSB is closed and that I could no longer get the update. Is there another TSB# anyone was given?


Update, I misundertood the dealer. My car had this done in september.

Kinda wish I would have had a chance to drive it before the update, just to feel the difference.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Had my 12' done last week. Idles smooth now and takes off like it should. Awesome difference!


----------



## rudyv1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is this update only for vehicles equipped with the DSG transmission?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

rudyv1 said:


> Is this update only for vehicles equipped with the DSG transmission?


yes it is....that's why this thread is so boring :laugh: jk :wave:


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

Brought mine in for an oil change and the dealer did the update. It's better, but still not great imho. Unfortunately my tune went bye bye


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

This is a great improvement! I never suffered from its behavior, but I am enjoying it much much more now. Less hesitant and a lot smoother on low speeds.:thumbup:


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

I just called my dealer and they told me the usual there is not recall for you car. Mine is a 2010 and the vin is in range. Is there a TSB number available for this?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Faramarz1 said:


> I just called my dealer and they told me the usual there is not recall for you car. Mine is a 2010 and the vin is in range. Is there a TSB number available for this?


Not a TSB, but it is called 24X8 ECM/TCM update. That is what shows on paperwork from work performed.


----------



## Dym87 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just had the tune done, response is much improved like everyone says. I did however notice that my tends to sputter when coming to a complete stop. Has anyone else experienced this? I asked the dealer about it and his response was "that the car is learning my driving style". I find this hard to believe, and the sputtering tends to be quite an annoyance.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Dym87 said:


> Just had the tune done, response is much improved like everyone says. I did however notice that my tends to sputter when coming to a complete stop. Has anyone else experienced this? I asked the dealer about it and his response was "that the car is learning my driving style". I find this hard to believe, and the sputtering tends to be quite an annoyance.


What grade of gasoline are you using? And from what provider - Shell, Exxon, Chevron, etc.?


----------



## Dym87 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am using 93, and getting it from shell


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

J.Iverson said:


> Brought mine in for an oil change and the dealer did the update. It's better, but still not great imho. Unfortunately my tune went bye bye


Check with your local apr dealer. They'll reflash it for free.


----------



## mjw930 (Dec 26, 2002)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Check with your local apr dealer. They'll reflash it for free.


While they won't charge for the tune, if they have to remove the ECM and use the bench loader you will pay for their labor. APR wasn't sure the bench loader would be needed, the only way to know for sure is to plugin their computer, it will tell them whether the boot loader can be accessed through the OBD port. Some models can and some can't but it seems odd they wouldn't know if the CC was one of those. Sounds like the APR tech support guy was being lazy and didn't want to take the time to look it up.


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

New to the forum here so cheers everyone. 

I just purchased a 2010 cc sport with 26k miles on two weeks ago. The first thing i noticed was the couple second delay for the car to start rolling forward while not under any braking, sluggish accelerating while at low rpms , 2200-2700, and also hard bucking when tranny downshifts from 3rd to 2nd and from 2nd to 1st even a little. My vin however does not fall within the TSB vin's. Also, reading older forums, apparently there was another DSG update, RVU-37G2 that supposedly covered the same thing. Why two separate ones?


----------



## cyendrey (Oct 17, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Not a TSB, but it is called 24X8 ECM/TCM update. That is what shows on paperwork from work performed.


Just had this done to mine (2012 CC Lux Limited). Night a day difference, significant improvement in driveability for slow/stop_n_go traffice and in traffice manuevering/merge. Still not quite as aggressive as my 2008 Passat limited, but much closer. This I can live with.


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Much improved low speed response, holds a few more RPM's in D mode.*

I just had my car in for an oil change today and they told me there was a recall on my car to do a reflash. I LOOOOVE the update. Since the day I bought my car I always wished it didn't upshift so aggressively, in D it wants to be in 6th gear as fast as possible and in S it holds 2nd way too high like a newbie driver who forgot to upshift. Also, I always complained that my car "lugged" the engine when pulling away from a stop.

This update has VASTLY improved the slow speed response, I drove my car around the block slowing down like a "rolling stop" and pushing on the gas suddenly just to feel that sudden rush of power instead of the old tired lug lug lug away from a rolling stop. I believe this addresses a very important safety issue as well, it is scary pulling out in busy traffic with a car that always lugs the engine from a rolling stop. YAY! I love my CC even more now!

Thank you VW...not sure why it took so long.


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

I so want this update. Have a 2010 CC and brought it to the dealer a few times all with the same complaints. Sluggish start when coming from a complete stop unless you really stomp on the gas. Almost like starting a manual in 2nd gear from a complete stop. Take foot of brake at a complete stop and without applying gas it lurches/jumps forward.....before slowing down to normal idle.

Wife does not like to drive the car at all due to the sluggish start/delay when accelerating slowly without punching the gas.

Tomorrow is my final 30k/3yr check and have requested they check this again for an update or recall. I know tranny is covered longer than rest of warranty but the DSG is the ONLY thing I dislike on this car due to reasons mentioned above.


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Time to Update 24x8*

I had this done today. They charged 0.70 hours for the service. I didn't wait around for it but that should give you an idea.

By the way, the response from a stop or a "rolling stop" is much better now. Also it doesn't upshift so urgently so you can actually get above 2000 rpm's without stomping on the gas. It feels like I always wanted it to be, somewhere between frantic sport mode and the previous drive shift points.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a 2011 Sport and requested the dealer to do this last Saturday. They said it's already beere'n done, although they didn't say it was THIS specific update that was flashed, just the car had two ECM flashes done in the past (I just bought it... with 21k on the odo). I was experiencing all the stuff you guys complain about here, as well. Anyway...

After I left the dealer and the past three days, the car is TOTALLY different on the road. The off the line lag is 95% gone. The rolling starts are much better. Do you guys think they actually did something and just didn't tell me specifically ? Like.. reset the ECM learning memory or something ? Was the previous driver of this car less agressive (or more?) compared to me ? Is there a way to reset the ECM and force to relearn your habits without disconnecting the battery ?


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

No go...had apt with dealer today and gave them a run down of the transmission lurching and lag time when slowly accelerating. Ran my VIN no software updates and they even test drove and said it is functioning exactly how the DSG is supposed to.

Talked to him how it feels like it is a manual starting in 2nd gear when slowly accelerating and he explained some reasoning..

Long story short...still saying it drives how it should.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

CC-2010 said:


> No go...had apt with dealer today and gave them a run down of the transmission lurching and lag time when slowly accelerating. Ran my VIN no software updates and they even test drove and said it is functioning exactly how the DSG is supposed to.
> 
> Talked to him how it feels like it is a manual starting in 2nd gear when slowly accelerating and he explained some reasoning..
> 
> Long story short...still saying it drives how it should.


Yep.. after they drove mine around for 5 miles... it was marked as "operating as it should" on the final paperwork. I doubt there's anything you can do about it.


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

CC-2010 said:


> No go...had apt with dealer today and gave them a run down of the transmission lurching and lag time when slowly accelerating. Ran my VIN no software updates and they even test drove and said it is functioning exactly how the DSG is supposed to.
> 
> Talked to him how it feels like it is a manual starting in 2nd gear when slowly accelerating and he explained some reasoning..
> 
> Long story short...still saying it drives how it should.


Man, I truly feel bad for you guys. Honestly, I do. I even went out and recorded a couple videos and put them on youtube.com so you can compare the response to your car. I'm sure telling the dealers probably won't help your case but maybe it will keep you motivated or perhaps buy a 2012...LOL. Seriously, its that much better.

Specifically, the rolling stop issue which I feel is down-right unsafe! Notice how my car gives me 1st gear below 10mph in this video and it launches vigorously if I hit it from a rolling stop.

I'd be really curious if you very slowly roll to a stop and flip to M mode to see the gear selected, do you even get 1st gear at about 9mph like this video? Also, now there is no bucking when grabbing 1st gear like in it did in the old S mode. I'm guessing but I think the old D mode NEVER gives you first until you STOP. Can someone confirm this who doesn't have the update?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSDmTgm_oGk

Another video...I have several out there just various driving around at different speeds.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOdaRBA_aJA


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

CCelia2012 said:


> Man, I truly feel bad for you guys. Honestly, I do. I even went out and recorded a couple videos and put them on youtube.com so you can compare the response to your car. I'm sure telling the dealers probably won't help your case but maybe it will keep you motivated or perhaps buy a 2012...LOL. Seriously, its that much better.
> 
> Specifically, the rolling stop issue which I feel is down-right unsafe! Notice how my car gives me 1st gear below 10mph in this video and it launches vigorously if I hit it from a rolling stop.
> 
> ...


Now I'll have to go try to drive mine the way you did in the first video and see if it reacts the same. I'm pretty sure it won't though...


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

*0-60mph after ECM/TCM recall "24x8" Upshifts under light acceleration, Downshifts while slowly decelerating*

New Up-shift points with light/medium throttle
1st - 2nd = 12mph
2nd-3rd = 23mph
3rd-4th = 32mph
4th-5th = 44mph
5th-6th = 48mph
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-SWWQG3xUs

New Down-shift points while very slowly decelerating.
6th-5th=40mph
5th-4th=35mph 
4th-3rd=26mph
3rd-2nd=17mph
2nd-1st = 9mph
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSDmTgm_oGk (same video as posted previously)

Full Throttle Response...completely stock VW CC 2012 (0-60mph 7 seconds). BUT, notice how the rpm climb consistently from a stop now. The old programming would let the clutch out too fast with too little throttle and the engine would bog down at 1200rpm momentarily.:screwy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4ur0TKRCYs :laugh:


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

I found this video of someone who obviously doesn't have the update...

"That was a terrible launch..." Ha Ha Ha...don't we all know it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXxeN7TbWjE


----------



## ShiftedCC (Aug 31, 2015)

I just got a used 2012 CC with low miles on it and just got this update performed while getting an alignment. The guy called it a recall though. I cannot believe how much this changes the feel of the car when taking off from a stop. It really is like a new car. I figured every drive by wire car had that weird lag (this is my first drive by wire vehicle). It is such a difference I had to create an account just to comment on it. 

I thought one of those super expensive Sprintbooster things was the only way to change that lag. I am glad I didn't buy one now...


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Mine is a 2013 and doesn't shift anything like those videos. It also falls in the vin number range. Can I still have this update done?


----------

